# Questions from a total beginner to MA



## btc (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey there, first off I'd like to say hello to everyone here on martialtalk forum.  I've spent a while now just browsing through posts before I registered and it seems like a great community.  One in which I hope to be able to contribute in some shape or form in the future.

A little bit about me, this might aid in answering my question as to what branch of MA is right for me.  I am 21 year old male who is lean (125 pounds, 5'10) and in decent physical shape.  I mainly try to go running for 2-3 miles everyday for exercise. I don't eat junk food, smoke and only drink socially.  Eat healthy food and take vitamins, all in all good condition.  I'd be looking for training in Boston, MA as I live and go to school there.

Mainly I am looking for branch that would be a good workout and a substitute for running.  However, also provide training in self defense.  I mean, if someone came at me I could probably out run them no sweat, but in a close situation it would be nice to have some line of defense. I am intrigued by the spirituality behind some of MA's I've read about however I don't believe I have the proper knowledge or background in Eastern Religion to do them justice.  

From my preliminary reading on here and wikipedia, I take it I would be looking more towards the 'soft' forum of MA.  Other then that I am not quite sure.  Any advice and/or recommendation of a trainer in my area would be greatly appreciated.  Cheers!


----------



## thescottishdude (Jul 20, 2006)

the basic move sof just abotu any martial arts are the most commonly used ones- punchign kicking. I would use MA as a substiture for running as they are very different things.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!  Since you are interested in taking up the martial arts I would advise you to look around Boston and take several classes at differant training halls.  Generally, most places will allow you to take at least one free class to see if you enjoy their program.  Once you check out 5 - 10 training halls their is a good chance that you will find one that you like.  Good luck!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## stickarts (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!
Definately check out several schools, observe, ask questions, and talk to the instructors until you get a comfortable feeling that their philosophies are in line with yours.
Try a free class or an intro program before committing long term.
Also, finding the right instructor is at least as important as finding the right martial art!
good luck!


----------



## Drac (Jul 20, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I would advise you to look around Boston and take several classes at differant training halls. Generally, most places will allow you to take at least one free class to see if you enjoy their program. Once you check out 5 - 10 training halls their is a good chance that you will find one that you like


 
Greetings and welcome to MT..Brian posted what i was going to say so all I can add is keep us posted and good luck in your search...


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting remember to try several differet style then decide what is right for you, most school will let you try a class and go from there.
Terry


----------



## Bigshadow (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Look around and find one that fits your life and makes you happy.  Enjoy!


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!    You definitely came to the right place for information.  Do you have some idea about the kind of martial arts you are interested in?  If not, visiting several different schools would be helpful, as it was already suggested to you.  You can also find a lot of information on different arts on these fora.  There's a wealth of knowledge and experience here.

Best of luck in your endeavors.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT!! Some good advice so far in this thread. Keep us posted on your decisions.

7sm


----------



## Gemini (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome to MT, btc!

I'm in agreement with what everyone else has said, and I have to echo the comment that the quality of the instruction is every bit as important as what art they're instructing. Try as many as possible and don't lock yourself into anything you can't get out of until you're sure. It's sorta like marriage. Once you find the right one, you'll know it. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Kacey (Jul 20, 2006)

Welcome, and good luck in your search.  To add to the comments about trying several schools, some things to look out for:  do they let you try a class free (good sign); let you talk to the students before/after class (good sign); take the time to talk to you (good sign); have high up-front costs for gear (bad sign); let you watch a class (good sign), etc.  There are lots of good schools out there, and also bad ones - if you feel comfortable in the workout facility, and the students seem happy, engaged, and comfortable, then you've found a good facility - after that, it's a matter of finding a style that suits you.  Good luck with your search!


----------



## still learning (Jul 20, 2006)

Hello, You may want to look at a Judo school/ or any Kenpo schools! ...Aloha


----------



## MRE (Jul 20, 2006)

I agree with the others.  Try different schools to find the style and instructor(s) that fits you.  I would just add that it would also be a good opportunity to meet the students that you will be sharing the class with.  Your fellow students can be of great help in keeping you up to speed, motivated, and happy in your new MA environment.

Have fun!


----------



## btc (Jul 20, 2006)

Thank you everyone for all your advice and comments!  I will definately now sample multiple types of MA before making my final decision on which to stick with.  

However I'm just curious how folks found the first place to learn MA from?  Like should I just snag a phone book and start calling/going to different places?  Maybe there is someone in the Boston area from MT that might give me some recommendations?  Always nice to have word of mouth.

I had previous started writing comments to everyones posts but my computer froze when I was 3/4 done and its kind of late here so I don't feel like retyping it all.  But in short to answer various questions:  I will definately post my experiences looking about as well as what I finally pick.  Also, thank you for tips as to what to look for in a school.  I will definately keep those in mind before making my decision.  As to what MA's I was leaning towards, from what I've read  Judo, Jujutsu and  Hapkido caught my attention.  However  I'm sure there is a big difference between reading about it and actually doing it so I will definately browse around before making a final choice.


----------



## MRE (Jul 20, 2006)

I kind of fell into mine.  My son (4) goes to school with a 5 year old who had christened herself his protector for some reason.  When one of the more "energetic" kids in his class took away my son's work one day, she stood up and asked him to give it back.  When the work thief got aggressive, she popped him in the gut and took it back.  My son's bodyguard then told him that he had to learn to protect himself, and invited him to her Kempo class where her father is an instructor.  After taking my son to class a couple of times and waiting around for him, I got to meet the instructors and the students.  I liked the training, the people, and the atmosphere and decided that if I was going to wait for my son anyway, I may as well train too.  I have been hooked on Kempo ever since.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 20, 2006)

By all means, visit different schools.  Observe the overall skill levels of the students.  Does the teacher seem to be able to transmit information to them effectively?  Speak to the students and to the instructor.  Take your time and if they offer introductory classes, try them out!


----------



## Carol (Jul 20, 2006)

btc said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for all your advice and comments! I will definately now sample multiple types of MA before making my final decision on which to stick with.
> 
> However I'm just curious how folks found the first place to learn MA from? Like should I just snag a phone book and start calling/going to different places? Maybe there is someone in the Boston area from MT that might give me some recommendations? Always nice to have word of mouth.
> 
> I had previous started writing comments to everyones posts but my computer froze when I was 3/4 done and its kind of late here so I don't feel like retyping it all. But in short to answer various questions: I will definately post my experiences looking about as well as what I finally pick. Also, thank you for tips as to what to look for in a school. I will definately keep those in mind before making my decision. As to what MA's I was leaning towards, from what I've read Judo, Jujutsu and Hapkido caught my attention. However I'm sure there is a big difference between reading about it and actually doing it so I will definately browse around before making a final choice.


 
Hello from the North Shore, btc.  Welcome to Martial Talk. 

What location do you have in mind for a school you are willing to travel to? Example...do you need a school that's in the city/on the T?  Or in a stretch of suburbs (ie:  Metrowest)?  I may be able to make a few recommendations


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 20, 2006)

btc said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone for all your advice and comments! I will definately now sample multiple types of MA before making my final decision on which to stick with.
> 
> However I'm just curious how folks found the first place to learn MA from? Like should I just snag a phone book and start calling/going to different places? Maybe there is someone in the Boston area from MT that might give me some recommendations? Always nice to have word of mouth.
> 
> I had previous started writing comments to everyones posts but my computer froze when I was 3/4 done and its kind of late here so I don't feel like retyping it all. But in short to answer various questions: I will definately post my experiences looking about as well as what I finally pick. Also, thank you for tips as to what to look for in a school. I will definately keep those in mind before making my decision. As to what MA's I was leaning towards, from what I've read Judo, Jujutsu and Hapkido caught my attention. However I'm sure there is a big difference between reading about it and actually doing it so I will definately browse around before making a final choice.




I had a friend who trained and introduced me to an art. I stayed because I enjoyed the training and the aspects of weapons, joint locks and some empty hands as well. 

As others say try a few people and even if you have a problem with one school try a different instructor of the same art to see if you can learn from the other person better. 

Good Luck


----------



## btc (Jul 21, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Hello from the North Shore, btc.  Welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> What location do you have in mind for a school you are willing to travel to? Example...do you need a school that's in the city/on the T?  Or in a stretch of suburbs (ie:  Metrowest)?  I may be able to make a few recommendations



I currently am living in Watertown/Belmont area and travel in to Northeastern Univ. during the school year.  So I was hoping something in Boston proper or maybe Cambridge.  Right now while I'm on vacation there isn't an issue, but once I start school it would definately be a hassle to have to travel too far out.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 21, 2006)

I agree with what has been said check out s few schools, grab a phone book and make some calls. 

The only school I know of in the Boston area is YMAA. 

Dr. Yang, Jwing-Ming
YMAA International Headquarters
38 Hyde Park Avenue
Jamaica Plain, MA 02130 USA

Shaolin or White Crane would be a good workout

There is also the 

Gin Soon Tai Chi Club 
33 Harrison Avenue
2nd floor, Boston, MA 02111
(Yang Style) 

There is also another Kung fu school just across from Chinatown near the big Chinese market that is also just across from Chinatown as well. But I am sorry; I do not remember the name. **EDIT - I believe it is a Northern Mantis school; however that is all I really know about it. 

I&#8217;m a CMA guy so I know more CMA schools in that area. However I no longer live anywhere near there so I am sorry I cannot give you anymore info.

However I do know there are many Martial Arts schools in the Boston area that are quite good as well as multiple styles. Go check them out and see which ones appeal to you, that is the best way to figure this out in my opinion.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 23, 2006)

Kacey said:
			
		

> Welcome, and good luck in your search.  To add to the comments about trying several schools, some things to look out for:  do they let you try a class free (good sign); let you talk to the students before/after class (good sign); take the time to talk to you (good sign); have high up-front costs for gear (bad sign); let you watch a class (good sign), etc.  There are lots of good schools out there, and also bad ones - if you feel comfortable in the workout facility, and the students seem happy, engaged, and comfortable, then you've found a good facility - after that, it's a matter of finding a style that suits you.  Good luck with your search!


I used to suggest that any school that wouldn't let a student try it for free might be in it more for the money...

Unfortunately, the modern age of insurance requirements has changed this.  Under the insurance policy that we have where I teach, you wouldn't be covered until you were formally signed up and paid...  It's awkward, and I'm glad my partner handles the money side of things, but it's a reality. You're welcome to observe the class...but we can't risk a litigous sort getting hurt and not being covered, either!


----------



## btc (Jul 23, 2006)

@Xue Sheng: Great, will take a look at those first.

@jks9199: Aye thats too bad, but I understand the institution that teaches the MA has to protect themselves.  Fortunately I have my own health insurance so that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jks9199 (Jul 23, 2006)

btc said:
			
		

> @Xue Sheng: Great, will take a look at those first.
> 
> @jks9199: Aye thats too bad, but I understand the institution that teaches the MA has to protect themselves.  Fortunately I have my own health insurance so that wouldn't be an issue.


It's not health care that I'm worried about...  It's the simple possiblity of being sued because someone got hurt.  I'm sure we've all seen someone get hurt just doing a simple, theoretically safe solo drill or form when they step down a little wrong or just plain slip.  Or seen someone get hurt while holding a pad...  I'm not even going to risks involved in sparring or partner drills.  My association recently obtained insurance coverage, and one of the conditions is that ALL participants must be covered by it.  

The bottom line is simple.  It's the same rationale I use at work.  I like my stuff.  I worked hard for it.  I picked it out and chose it.  I don't want to have to give it to someone else in a law suit!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 23, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Hello from the North Shore, btc.


 
Sorry this is off post but I just noticed this. 

The North Shore!!! I grew up in West Peabody.


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2006)

Xue Sheng said:
			
		

> Sorry this is off post but I just noticed this.
> 
> The North Shore!!! I grew up in West Peabody.


 
Hehehehehehe - you don't know how close you are my friend


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2006)

btc said:
			
		

> @Xue Sheng: Great, will take a look at those first.
> 
> @jks9199: Aye thats too bad, but I understand the institution that teaches the MA has to protect themselves. Fortunately I have my own health insurance so that wouldn't be an issue.


 
BTC, I have also heard some very good things about the Tai Chi school in China town.   If you don't mind, I'll send you a PM within the next day or so with one or two other ideas


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2006)

jks9199 said:
			
		

> It's not health care that I'm worried about... It's the simple possiblity of being sued because someone got hurt. I'm sure we've all seen someone get hurt just doing a simple, theoretically safe solo drill or form when they step down a little wrong or just plain slip. Or seen someone get hurt while holding a pad... I'm not even going to risks involved in sparring or partner drills. My association recently obtained insurance coverage, and one of the conditions is that ALL participants must be covered by it.
> 
> The bottom line is simple. It's the same rationale I use at work. I like my stuff. I worked hard for it. I picked it out and chose it. I don't want to have to give it to someone else in a law suit!


 
And a wise move that is.  Although there may be ways around that, such as signing up for, say $20/class.  Whether you collect on the 20 is your business.  And that assumes you want to find a way around it.  Your business, your call


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 24, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Hehehehehehe - you don't know how close you are my friend


 
Actually how close I was.... Now I am much closer to the Adirondacks than the North Shore and I have been away so long no one even tells me I have an accent anymore


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Jul 25, 2006)

hi and welcome to martial talk , try muay thai out , its (in a lot of peoples opinions) the best form of self defence , itsa a great sport , and some gyms work you really hard , an hour and a half of good training is exelent for fitness , and best of all , it never gets boring

hope i helped

chris


----------



## matt.m (Jul 25, 2006)

You know a good piece of advice I think would be to watch how the students act around each other and if they as a group have a general positive vibe.


----------



## btc (Jul 28, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> BTC, I have also heard some very good things about the Tai Chi school in China town.   If you don't mind, I'll send you a PM within the next day or so with one or two other ideas



Cool, will check that out first.  Been out of town past fews days without net access.  Feel free to PM me, and I'll respond asap.  This weekend is looking to be pretty hectic.


----------



## kingkong89 (Jul 30, 2006)

if your looking for a hard workout takew up ju jitsu or a fast pace MA workout, a slow one would be, aikido.


----------

